# massive fishing spider



## wolfs79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pictures of my adult female giant swamp fishing spider Dolomedes Okefinokensis she is a big girl.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bugarella (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! Shes beautiful. I was thinking of getting one, and she just convinced me!


----------



## Greenjewls (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoa!  what a beast!


----------



## wolfs79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes they are beasts in the true spider world I think it's great that we have such monster true spiders in the USA. I have always loved my Carolina wolfs I always thought they were huge but when I got her yesterday I couldn't believe how massive she was.

Everything from long thick legs a massive carapace and massive e body and the most beautiful patterns!


I also enjoy keeping dolomedes scriptus tenebrosus ect they are all giants.


----------



## wolfs79 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well the other diagonal measurement has her at about 5.5 inches. I just bred her yesterday since then she has consumed at least 8 adult crickets or more. She will give me a massive egg sac I have a plan on how  get the largest babies and grow them into monsters as well because not all of the dolomedes Okefenokensis reach these mammoth proportions. 

I have been told by an expert not mentioning his name that he has seen and kept these spiders and they were 6 + inches not very common but possible. Dolomedes Tenebrosus is another one that can reach these giant proportions.


----------



## Ciphor (Jul 27, 2013)

wolfs79 said:


> Well the other diagonal measurement has her at about 5.5 inches. I just bred her yesterday since then she has consumed at least 8 adult crickets or more. She will give me a massive egg sac I have a plan on how  get the largest babies and grow them into monsters as well because not all of the dolomedes Okefenokensis reach these mammoth proportions.
> 
> I have been told by an expert not mentioning his name that he has seen and kept these spiders and they were 6 + inches not very common but possible. Dolomedes Tenebrosus is another one that can reach these giant proportions.


She is definitely a large gal. Unfortunately spiders, unlike mammals, do not pass along their size to their offspring. You just gotta keep enough and hope you keep one of the slings that turns out to be big.


----------



## wolfs79 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Ciphor, I agree with what you said about passing down genetics in the spider world. I know because my other girl has a egg sac and shes a little over four inches in leg span.
But I do believe the chances are greater to get more babies with the potential to get to those massive proportions. I also believe some of the babies that when they come out of egg sac are larger than others thus giving them a head start when the molting process begins. I do appreciate your opinion because I do agree with some of what you said I would say at least 30% if not more will get to those large sizes. I guess we will have to just wait and see. I do plan on keeping alot of the babies when they hatch at least a hundred or more peace.


----------



## Heckboy (Jul 27, 2013)

Beautiful spider. Huge, too.
I started to look into these after seeing the one they had at the Bug Zoo in Victoria, BC.
Not really any locally to be found, afaik.


----------



## Ciphor (Jul 28, 2013)

wolfs79 said:


> Hi Ciphor, I agree with what you said about passing down genetics in the spider world. I know because my other girl has a egg sac and shes a little over four inches in leg span.
> But I do believe the chances are greater to get more babies with the potential to get to those massive proportions. I also believe some of the babies that when they come out of egg sac are larger than others thus giving them a head start when the molting process begins. I do appreciate your opinion because I do agree with some of what you said I would say at least 30% if not more will get to those large sizes. I guess we will have to just wait and see. I do plan on keeping alot of the babies when they hatch at least a hundred or more peace.


Well I hope you have better luck then I 

I've done lots of size testing with breeding trues and the results were all the same. The sizes are completely random within a range. You get an odd giant one and odd small one here and there: edge cases.


----------

